# New plant has died in a few days



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi, I am new to this and have a 46GL tank, I planted the following plants on Monday this week:

Java Fern (Microsorium pteropus) 
Tropica 1-2-GROW -Rotala rotundifolia
Tropica 1-2-GROW-Taxiphyllum 'Flame' 

The Taxiphyllum 'Flame' has all died, I cut it into 4 sections(as described in the instructions), so I now have to take it out of the tank.

it was setup 4 weeks ago, and I have changed 25% of the water each week. My water test today showed that Total Alkalinity was 0, but the PH was 7.0. Is the alkalinity level too low? is that why it died?

I haven't added any plant food yet, could that be why?

Sorry for all the questions, I am new to this and don't want to kill the remaining plants I have 

Any advice greatly appreciated!

Jon


----------



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello, 

What about the substrate and lighting? All the plants like to have good nutrients in the tank to thrive. Java Fern is one of the most hardy low light plant and hard to kill. Can you send some pictures of your tank ? do a 20% water change only or may be leave for a little longer to aged the water.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Most plants will melt back when they're new because they were grown out of water and need to produce submersed growth. 

But yes, plants need to eat. You'll need to give them nutrients in some form or another. Your alkalinity is fine, in my experience plants like a lower kh. They do need calcium though.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Do moss from tropica grow cups melt once submersed? Not my experience but been awhile. 

Jon, any chance the plants were chilled during transport, that could do it. Moss is usually very tough.


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

Hmmm....they certainly seemed very cold. Plus they took over a week to arrive. Thanks all for your comments!


----------

